# كورس كامل وخطير فى ميكانيكا الموائع ( fluid mechanics)



## midonagi (25 مايو 2006)

كورس متكامل ورائع فى ميكانيكا الموائع يارب يعجبكم 
اللينك اهو .. http://rapidshare.de/files/21343932/A_Course_in_Fluid_Mechanics_with_Vector_Field_Theory.pdf.html 
الرجاء الدعاء لنا بالصلاح والتقوى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eyadamk (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## وليدينهو (26 مايو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك الله كل الخير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## nazarkago (26 مايو 2006)

والله اشكرك بحرارة الحقيقة موضوع شيق جداّ
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
ارجواستخدام النتدى في التواصل حتى تعم الفائدة


----------



## motaz_95 (27 مايو 2006)

[grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"] 
جزيت خيرا 
وجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
[/grade]​


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (28 مايو 2006)

يا أخى الربط لا يعمل
أرجو من أى أخ حصل على الكورس لو أمكن يرفعه مره أخرى حتى نتمكم من تنزيله
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## زياد تامر متولى (28 مايو 2006)

الحمد لله تمام
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yasser1981m (28 مايو 2006)

اضم صوتي الى صوت الأخوة الرلبط لا يعمل الرجاء رفعه الى موقع اخر ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## DrClick (28 مايو 2006)

motaz_95 قال:


> [grade="00008b Ff6347 008000 4b0082"]
> جزيت خيرا
> وجعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك
> [/grade]​


واكثر من امثالك ونرجو منك المزيد


----------



## monty_en (26 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تعرف القرص تانى من فضلك


----------



## Eng-Maher (26 سبتمبر 2006)

الخطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ان الملف has been deleted اعمل ايه انا


----------



## سعود الكعبي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 

كيف الحال؟

أشكر كل من أفادنا بالمواقع و الكتب..
ولكن هل باستطاعتكم إستخدام أي موقع آخر غير الرابيد شيرلكي تعم الفائدة و تقل المشاكل


----------



## ابوكيفه (24 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط اتقفل


----------



## amir eleslam (24 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخى 

ولكن للأسف الرابط لايعمل 

نرجو اعادة الرفع


----------



## eng_hazem123 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[


----------



## عماد 2005 (25 أكتوبر 2006)

ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر
اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسنات كاتبه


----------



## حسام جاسم (25 أكتوبر 2006)

الرابط لايعمل.


----------



## islam2a (26 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا لك على الكورس الجامد دة


----------



## ahmed morshidy (26 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

الملف تم ازالته من موقع الرابيد شير :4: 
ممكن توفره لنا مرة اخرى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيف العربي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

الموقع لا يعمل


----------



## ozy (2 نوفمبر 2006)

الملف اتمسح لو ممكن ترفعو تانى لو سمحت او اى حد من الاخوه لو سمحتو ترفعو


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 نوفمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.*



Eng-Maher قال:


> الخطيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر ان الملف has been deleted اعمل ايه انا



ده متشال من يوم 26/9/2006
:67:


----------



## deia (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اين الكورس


----------



## الضو منى (11 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجو اعاده الرابط او دلونى على طريقة اخرى للتنزيل


----------



## أحمد محروس (2 مارس 2007)

نرجو من كاتب الموضوع مشكورا اعادة تنزيل رابط لأن الاول لا يعمل
و شكرا


----------



## matito (3 مارس 2007)

great jazakom allah kher


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (17 مارس 2007)

نريد رابط جديد؟


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (27 مارس 2007)

????????????


----------



## ahmedresas (27 مارس 2007)

يا أخى الربط لا يعمل


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (28 مارس 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبدالله عطيه (29 مارس 2007)

مفيش حاجه عايزه تتحمل انتم بتشتغلونا ولا ايه


----------



## اللورد900 (29 مارس 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## المهندس 888 (29 مارس 2007)

يظهر لي 

File not found.

اريد افاده


----------



## النادم1 (1 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووووور
مشكووووووووووور
مشكوووووووووور
مشكووووووووور
مشكوووووووور
مشوووووووور
مشكوووووور
مشكووووور
مشووووور
مشكووور
مشكوور
مشكور


----------



## م براق (2 أبريل 2007)

File not found


----------



## سنجار (3 أبريل 2007)

أرجو ممن لديه الملف أن يقوم برفعه مشكوراً


----------



## alwrdawy (3 أبريل 2007)

ابو شرك الرابط مش موجود



الرمثا في القلب


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (3 أبريل 2007)

ما هذا الإهمال يا جماعة؟!!!


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (22 أبريل 2007)

أخي الكريم انا في اشد الحاجة لمثل هذا الموضوع ولاحظت ان هنالك جزء كبير من المهندسين لم يستطيعوا انزال هذا الملف الرجاء رفعه في موقع اخر حتي تعم الفائدة الجميع وجزاك الله خيراً.
اخوك عثمان


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (23 أبريل 2007)

file has been deleted 
pls upload it again
thnks for u


----------



## أبو إسحاق المصرى (28 أبريل 2007)

????????//????


----------



## ريمون عدلي (28 أبريل 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل 
وشكرا


----------



## tarel_hafiz (2 مايو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ياخي


----------



## tarel_hafiz (2 مايو 2007)

الرابط لايعمل ياخي


----------



## عادل عبد العزيز (2 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم

الملف تم ازالته من موقع الرابيد شير 
ممكن توفره لنا مرة اخرى 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## emad986 (18 مايو 2007)

الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجوووووااا اعاده تفعيله


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)




----------



## fadasi (7 أكتوبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## bandrj (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ويعطيك العافية 

بس اللينك ما يفتح


----------



## jassim78 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن اعادة التحميل


----------



## رمرر (21 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## نورة0 (21 ديسمبر 2007)

File not found


----------



## باسم مجدى (22 ديسمبر 2007)

اللنكه غير موجوده


----------



## مهندس الكويتي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

لف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف 
ألف ألف ألف 
شكر[



وماقصرت


----------



## jassim78 (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مهندس الكويتي قال:


> لف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف ألف
> ...


ممكن اعرف كيف حملت الموضوع


----------



## قلب الأحبة (24 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وأحسنتك 
يوجد رجاء 
مراجعة الرابط ,,, لأنه يبدوا أنه يتم إزالته من فترة 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## tariqsamer (24 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي بس ممكن ترفع الملف على غير الرابد شير ووفقكم الله


----------



## اكديد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

file not found ,,,,,,,but thanks akhiii......


----------



## سما أحمد (26 ديسمبر 2007)

يا باشا الملف not foundلو هاتنزله تاني نزله علىmihd.net


----------



## المهندس رائد جلب (27 ديسمبر 2007)

*الرابط لا يعمل*

أرجو ممن حمل هذا الملف تحميله على الموقع اذا أمكن أو ارساله على *****ي الله يجزيك الخير
[email protected]


----------



## وليد عباس سعيد (29 ديسمبر 2007)

وينه الملف يا اخ:70:


----------



## جارالنبى (30 ديسمبر 2007)

الرابط ما شغال


----------



## اكواباس (23 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك في جهودكم ويوفقكم نحو النجاح الدائم


----------



## سلامي هاي (23 أبريل 2010)

الف الف تحية لك


----------



## eng ahmed fawzi (29 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير
الرابط مش شغااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال 
عندي امتحان بكره 
​


----------



## ameeno (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرابط مرة أخرى*

رابط ملف مرة أخرى (أنظر المرفقات)​


----------



## وائل البحراوى (29 ديسمبر 2011)

شكر


----------



## Mohammedmilano (14 يناير 2012)

باراك الله فيك


----------



## اسحاق عمان (15 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## mnl (15 يناير 2012)

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## موائع (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيراااا


----------



## سيف طاهر (8 فبراير 2012)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## mohamedanees (9 فبراير 2012)

جعل الله ما قدمت في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## eng.karim ali (9 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اسحاق عمان (10 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## برهم السيد (10 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فرات الناصري (24 فبراير 2013)

*الرابط لايعمل ياخي*


----------

